# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AB in the news



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

On thursday a reporter and a photographer came to my shop, took some pictures of my tanks and plants and asked me some questions about our hobby, for the Salem Statemens Journal as part of an article on aquariums in homes for the Home and Garden section of the newspaper! It will be in the paper Feb 4th.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Robert. I seem to recall your mentioning that you are now open to the public too, that you have a retail space. Did the news article also give your store hours and location? If so that's a huge bit of free advertising. No matter, regardless of the retail space part it is still a grest thing to be acknowledged and recognized by your local newspaper. Very cool!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, sort of, I am open to the public by appoitment and people can "will call" their orders. I do not keep regular store hours, yet.

There is some opportunity for that though. One of the two only aquarium stores in Salem closed up. I am getting calls almost every day from my yellow pages ad for turtles, lizards, tadpoles, and even one call the other day asking me if I sold cats! Which is strange because my yellow pages ad says I only sell aquarium plants and related supplies.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I would be nice to be able to read that story









Also would be nice if one lived close enough to stop by and pick up plants! (alas, I'm way far).


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Free publicity can only help. Congrats!


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Robert, the 4th of February has come and gone..... how was the article in the news paper? What did the pictures look like? ect. ect.
I looked for the article but I could not find it maybe you can they might not post everything on their site.Salem Statesman Journal


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

In was in the home and garden magazine insert. They used two pictures from my WEB site, James Hoftiezers pic, and Keith Widoms pic, and one pic they took in my shop of a nano cube. They also interviewed a reef tank guy and had his pictures. I had three or four people call me on the day it came out who read the article! Couple people came by my shop. It was a good article.


----------

